# Grunting and sweating while nursing



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

I hope this is the right place to ask this but my almost 6 mo old grunts and sweats while nursing. he has been doing this since birth. My first didn't do this. I will stop him in the middle of a feeding to burp him in case he has a bubble but I am really concerned with how much he sweats. He is a big baby at 22lbs now but was 9.8lbs at birth and sweated then too. Any advice? Should i be concerned?


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a grunter too. She does it less now than she used to. I don't think in her case it has to do with needing to burp, instead it seems more about just really liking her milkies.









She also sweats a lot when she nurses. It's mostly her head. It was really bad when the weather was hotter. I used to put a soft cloth under her head or we'd both wind up drenched. It had me a little worried too, but then I just figured she was just a sweaty baby. I also sweat a lot, so maybe she gets it from me? And there are actually quite a few sweaty babies in dh's family, so I just figured it's normal for some babies.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 4 grunting super soaking sweaty babies. They will soak the nursing pillow and if I don't use one we end up having sweat run down my legs. Not fun. I don't think it's something to worry about- if it's been his MO. Does your DH sweat? My DH is a very sweaty guy and that has always been his norm too.

I wouldn't worry. I also don't think there is anything to do about it! Just enjoy your big sweaty baby!


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

My LO sweats while nursing too but not to the point of dripping!









I guess the only thing really to be worried about is dehydration but I doubt that would happen.

As far as grunting, I know how annoying it can be. DD grunts constantly while awake. She's very difficult to put down because of this. In fact, I was rudely awakened by her grunting early this morning and she refused to let me go back to sleep.







:

It's a stage and they'll grow out of it.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

another mama of a sweaty grunty babe here! dd1 was sweaty while nursing too. i think it's just from being all snuggled up to a nice warm body and drinking warm milk.


----------



## mermaidmama (Sep 17, 2008)

my baby grunts too. he usually is trying to push one out or pass gas or burp. I read that when a baby eats, something stimulates them to go potty. Oh and, he also does it if my milk is coming out too fast for him. If you are worried, talk to your pedi.


----------

